
Ask HN: Can someone point to a good Swift repository for example? - davismwfl
Looking for a good example Swift based project repository to learn from.  Can anyone make a suggestion as to what to take a look at?  Happy to hear about any good resources too, book, tutorials etc.<p>Thanks.
======
wsc981
Apple has a few Swift repo's on their company Github account:
[https://github.com/apple](https://github.com/apple)

Since the Objective-C code of the AFNetworking library was very well written,
I expect the Swift version to be of similar quality:
[https://github.com/Alamofire/Alamofire](https://github.com/Alamofire/Alamofire)

Apple also published a Swift book: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/book-
series/swift-programming-se...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/book-series/swift-
programming-series/id888896989?mt=11)

~~~
davismwfl
I appreciate the link. Hadn't seen it before

------
hugodahl
Josh Smith has several very good ones on GitHub [1], including one related to
the development of a Swift based tic-tac-toe game as an end to end process,
which he blogged about [2], which is the first article in the series.

[1]: [https://github.com/ijoshsmith](https://github.com/ijoshsmith)

[2]: [http://ijoshsmith.com/2015/11/27/developing-tic-tac-toe-
in-s...](http://ijoshsmith.com/2015/11/27/developing-tic-tac-toe-in-swift/)

~~~
davismwfl
Awesome thanks. I will take a look

------
jamesk_au
Plenty of examples and resources in the Awesome Swift repository:

[https://github.com/matteocrippa/awesome-
swift](https://github.com/matteocrippa/awesome-swift)

